# running trap for heated/unheated storage garage?



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

We are doing a RV storage garage, and all the units have the option of heat, but if they choose not to the traps will obviously freeze during cold spells. All units have frost proof water service, but we are wondering if the traps need to be eliminated and install just one running trap at the beginning of the building. Even the engineer is unclear of the code. 

Any code junkies like to clarify...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

invictus said:


> We are doing a RV storage garage, and all the units have the option of heat, but if they choose not to the traps will obviously freeze during cold spells. All units have frost proof water service, but we are wondering if the traps need to be eliminated and install just one running trap at the beginning of the building. Even the engineer is unclear of the code.
> 
> Any code junkies like to clarify...


What code do you use?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

where do you plumb and under what code? When in doubt call your inspector and ask, thats what I do when i am unsure.


----------



## invictus (Jan 19, 2009)

We're in SD. Originally it was specified as deep seal traps, but our lovely weather tonight got us thinking, of course after half the underground is in.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Killertoiletspider can correct me if I am wrong on this one. I been to many commercial parking garages around here where its just an elbow for the drain that runs right to the triple basins which are trapped. Wonder if this might me an option.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

SewerRatz said:


> Killertoiletspider can correct me if I am wrong on this one. I been to many commercial parking garages around here where its just an elbow for the drain that runs right to the triple basins which are trapped. Wonder if this might me an option.


This is the only way I have ever installed garage drains, whether it was heated or not, I just wish Chicago would allow fiberglass triple basins instead of making us install cast iron ones.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i call em sand traps i use a inverted closet bend


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

invictus said:


> We are doing a RV storage garage, and all the units have the option of heat, but if they choose not to the traps will obviously freeze during cold spells. All units have frost proof water service, but we are wondering if the traps need to be eliminated and install just one running trap at the beginning of the building. Even the engineer is unclear of the code.
> 
> Any code junkies like to clarify...


 
Which code is the engineer using? What is the purpose of the drain?


----------

